# iPad 3



## AppleSpirit (4 Avril 2012)

Je n'arrive pas à résister à l'iPad 3, je vais devoir me le payer. Ca va faire mal au porte monnaie... surtout que j'ai acheté le 2 y a deux mois. Il paraît que l'écran retina fatigue beaucoup moins les yeux quand on lit beaucoup sur l'iPad...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Avril 2012)

Et donc... ta question ?
Si c'est au sujet de l'écran, alors oui, c'est très beau. Maintenant, si ça fatigue moins les yeux, je ne saurais dire...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2012)

alors que tu viens juste d'avoir le 2, les performances ? mais pour quels logiciels, l'écran ? mais pour quel usage ?

autant je peux comprendre de passer de l'IPAD 1 au 3 mais compte tenu des performances du 2, c'est un choix qui tient plus du souhait, du désir ou de la pulsion. Dans ce cas vas y directement cela t'économisera des séances chez le psy


----------



## Lefenmac (5 Avril 2012)

T'as besoin de raconter ta vie? T's pas d'amis, t'as perdu ton mot de passe sur Meetic? Et sinon tu vas bien à la selle? Tu manges bien?

Pour l'écran t'as 100 posts qui en traitent.....


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Avril 2012)

L'utilisation principale c'est de lire des livres sur ibooks et les journaux via les apps. Il paraît que les caractères sont hyper nets sur le 3 et que ça fait la différence lorsqu'on lit beaucoup.


----------



## Tosay (5 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> L'utilisation principale c'est de lire des livres sur ibooks et les journaux via les apps. Il paraît que les caractères sont hyper nets sur le 3 et que ça fait la différence lorsqu'on lit beaucoup.



Bah t'en es content de ton iPad2 ?? ça te fatigue les yeux ??

Sérieux, si je devrais m'acheter un iPad 3, ça serait pour une casse de mon iPad 2...

De plus, d'après ce que j'ai compris, tu envisage de t'acheter le 3 seulement pour l'amélioration des caractères ??? tu trouve pas un peu excessif de mettre 600 pour ça ???


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Avril 2012)

Étant donné que j'utilise facilement mon iPad 4 heures par jour ça vaut la peine d'avoir une machine qui soit au top oui je pense.


----------



## Tosay (6 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Étant donné que j'utilise facilement mon iPad 4 heures par jour ça vaut la peine d'avoir une machine qui soit au top oui je pense.



Mais tu m'as toujours pas répondu



> ça te fatigue les yeux ??



.....

Même avec une utilisation de 10H par jours, je te déconseil de claquer 600&#8364; car des sois-disant "test" prouve qu'il fatigue moins les yeux...

Et comme le dit Ibaby, le nouvel iPad est plus épais et plus lourd. 

Pour résumé, tu vas dépenser 600&#8364; pour un iPad plus épais, plus lourd,* qui risque d'avoir la jaunisse*, qui risque d'avoir un effet mura ou tout autres problèmes que ton iPad n'a pas actuellement (c'est devenu une "loterie" quand on achète un nouveau produit Apple )......

Et tout ça parce que un test poussé à l'extrême par des chercheurs spécialisés dans ce domaine nous montre qu'on fatigue moins les yeux sur le nouvel écran de l'iPad ??

Tu ne trouve pas ça assez risqué et complètement absurde ?

Perso, j'ai un iPad 2, je l'utilise tous les soirs dans mon lit (lumière souvent éteinte) et je n'ai jamais ressenti aucune gène !

Si tu veux te l'acheter pour être "à la mode", j'peux comprendre.....mais là , je trouve ça absurde 



> je vais devoir me le payer. Ca va faire mal au porte monnaie... surtout que j'ai acheté le 2 y a deux mois. Il paraît que l'écran retina fatigue beaucoup moins les yeux



Je vais devoir me le payer : qui te force ??
Ca va faire mal au porte monnaie : nouvelle raison de ne pas l'acheter
surtout que j'ai acheté le 2 y a deux mois : encore une raison de ne pas l'acheter
il paraït que l'écran ..... : il parait ? donc tu n'es pas certain ? donc tu vas t'acheter un nouvel ipad sur des rumeurs ?

Bref, tu fais ce que tu veux de ton argent mais tu as eu mon point de vue ....


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Avril 2012)

En effet tosay ce que tu dis me fait réfléchir, surtout cette histoire de jaunisse... Et le poids...
Ce qui est fatiguant c'est de devoir zoomer lorsque c'est trop petit par exemple pendant que j'écris ce message sinon les caractères ne sont pas nets... Sur le 3 pas besoin de zoomer en permanence ça fait une économie de gestes et de temps... Et on peut afficher plus d'infos en même temps et globalement puisque pas besoin de zoomer...


----------



## alanath (6 Avril 2012)

Franchement , l'écran retira HD est vraiment extra pour lire ( c'est net et pas flou comme ça peu l'être sur des resos inférieure ).
Je viens de revendre une tab 10.1 pour cet iPad , justement à cause de ça.
N'écoutes pas les jaloux   , tu ne le regretteras pas


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2012)

Franchement je sais plus quoi faire là... Est-ce que le 3 n'est pas aussi plus rapide dans certaines opérations ? Il a tout de même plus de rame et un processeur plus puissant...


----------



## Tuncurry (7 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Est-ce que le 3 n'est pas aussi plus rapide dans certaines opérations ? Il a tout de même plus de rame et un processeur plus puissant...



Le problème, c'est que quand on a plus de rames, et ben souvent on rame plus...


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2012)

Ça veut rien dire ça franchement. Soit tu expliques ce que tu entends par là, soit tu ne fais pas ce genre de remarques à la père fouras qui ne signifient rien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Vous me conseillez le ipad 3 black ou white ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

J'arrive vraiment pas à résister... faut que je me le paie, c'est plus fort que moi, j'ai vu des démos sur youtube qui montrent que les applications se chargent plus vite, etc. je pense que le double de ram fait une sacrée différence.


----------



## Tosay (7 Avril 2012)

alanath a dit:


> Franchement , l'écran retira HD est vraiment extra pour lire ( c'est net et pas flou comme ça peu l'être sur des resos inférieure ).
> Je viens de revendre une tab 10.1 pour cet iPad , justement à cause de ça.
> N'écoutes pas les jaloux   , tu ne le regretteras pas



N'importe quoi !! Tu compare une tab 10.1 au nouvel iPad ! Moi je fais la comparaison entre l'iPad 2 et la nouveau .

Et je sais pas si le "jaloux" m'était destiné mais je peux te dire que j'ai l'occasion de revendre mon ipad 2 pour 100 de moins que le 3. Pourquoi ? Car mon iPad 2 est un 32Go et ils ont stoppé la vente de ce modèle .

De plus, comme je l'ai dit plus haut , de nos jours il vaut presque mieux acheter un produit apple d'occasion qu'on a testé qu'un produit neuf (la loterie du SAV)


Je ne donne que mon avis . J'ai l'opportunité d'avoir un iPad 3 16Go pour 100 en me séparant de mon 2 et..... Je ne le fais pas car je préfère largement le mien....


----------



## alanath (7 Avril 2012)

Euh ....

La résolution d'un iPad 2 et une tab est la même au format près (4/3 vs 16/10 ) 

De plus j'ai testé un ipad2 à côté du new iPad , et soit tu as des problèmes de vue ou alors tu es buté , mais ça n'a rien à voir en qualité d'écran pour une utlisation de lecture .
Je suis abonné à relay.com et avec la haute résolution , c'est le bonheur.
Avant de mettre l'application à jour pour le retina , les magazines s'ouvraient avec une réso basse définition et j'ai faillit rendre l'iPad parce qu'il n'y avait rien de mieux que la tab à ce niveau. Depuis la maj , les magazines sont justes :love:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> L'utilisation principale c'est de lire des livres sur ibooks et les journaux via les apps. Il paraît que les caractères sont hyper nets sur le 3 et que ça fait la différence lorsqu'on lit beaucoup.



comparé tout un week-end... Ben les 2 ipad à coté, j'ai du mal à voir la différence... le profil d'image est différents (couleurs plus pétantes sur l'ipad 3, pas forcément plus juste du coup... c'est un désavantage pour la photo...).

Je pensais qu'il y aurai un monde entre les 2, mais je ne trouve pas... Au mieux une légère amélioration...


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2012)

mais niveau lecture tu ne vois pas de différence ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> mais niveau lecture tu ne vois pas de différence ?



je m'interresse surtout à l'aspect photo... J'ai pas trop fait attention à la lecture... Mais j'ai été déçu car je pensai que le changement serait plus radical...


----------



## Tosay (7 Avril 2012)

@ Alanath :

Je ne suis pas buté, j'exprime juste mon point de vue de claquer 600 pour la même tablette avec un écran de meilleur qualité .......


----------



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2012)

mais c'est en revendant l'ancienne tablette


----------



## elkydat (8 Avril 2012)

Je suis passé du 1 au 3. Depuis, je ne lâche plus mon iPad. Je l'ai acheté pour le retina et vraiment c'est beau. J'ai beaucoup hésité avant l'achat, je suis allé à Apple stores maintes fois pour comparer le 2 et 3, à première vue pas de grande différence mais je pense qu'on la voit dans l'utilisation quotidienne. Par contre, en effet le poids peut te gêner. Moi j'ai eu le 1 donc pas de grosse différence. Fais gaffe aussi à la chaleur qui se degage derriere. Moi ca me derange pas. Par contre, si tu arrives à revendre et ton achat ne te coûte pas trop, vas-y.


----------



## alanath (8 Avril 2012)

@Tosay : hors considération financière ( ce n'est pas notre problème ) , c'est la même tablette extèrieurement en effet mais avec un écran qui change tout et aussi je pense un hardware quand même bien supérieur ( on le verra avec les nouvelles applis utilisant le A5X )

J'avais mis les photos de comparaison sur un magazine de relay ( attention pas un pdf chopé sur le net  ) avec la tab 10.1 et le new ipad ( Ipad2 et tab même combat pour la résoltution ) . Ce méssage avait été viré  ( trop grand ? )
Donc je reviens avec les liens des photos:
Galaxy tab : 

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120327011954728719.jpg

New Ipad :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=120327012058618799.jpg

Qu'en penses tu AppleSpirit ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Avril 2012)

Oui c'est bien ce que je disais en matière de lecture et de netteté des caractères la différence est flagrante. C'est justement là que c'est frappant et étant donné que personnellement j'utilise l'iPad quasi que pour lire, dans mon cas je pense que j'en verrai clairement l'utilité.


----------



## alanath (8 Avril 2012)

Pour enfoncer le clou 

Sur clubic (test sur un pdf entre l'ipad2 et le new )







Je vous laisse deviner où se trouve l'écran de l'ipad2 

C'est pour ça que j'ai du mal à comprendre les gens qui disent qu'ils ne voient pas de différence entre ces 2 écrans.


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (13 Avril 2012)

Pour Repondre sur la lecture je viens de finir le dernier musso qui soit dit en passant plutôt pas mal  c'est environ 6h de lecture en séances de 1h et aucune fatigue visuelle, une qualité incroyable, pour moi plus confort que les livres.

Si c'est pour la lecture je te dit fonce !


----------

